# How many other fertility websites do you frequent?



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

This is purely for marketing survey reasons.

Thanks in advance.
Tony


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry but we need one for no other sites!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Ooops sorry i just put it in and voted on it.

Kimx x x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I've voted


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

i have voted


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

That includes endo and diagnosis type forums Heffalump


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

voted


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Could do with an option for 1 sometimes  but FF is my lifeline and the best 
Guess I'll have to vote for the 1- 2 not so often as its the nearest .


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I think FF is fantastic and don't feel the need for others  

xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Scooby* said:


> I think FF is fantastic and don't feel the need for others
> 
> xxx


Me too, it was the first one I found when I was desperately searching for information, I found what I needed so I called off the search!  I wouldn't even know what other sites there are. 
Axxx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

I've put 1-2 not so often because I don't really now but did in the early days.  This site is SOOOO much better than anything else out there EVER!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Voted.

I don't visit any other Surrogacy or Fertility forums.

T xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

I have Voted! This is the only site i use.

Martine xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Same here - I started out on one website - one that won't even allow you to post a message with the words Fertility friends in it! - and it was SO RUBBISH!!! But I occasionally go back and have a peek if I'm really bored...

Can we have an option of 1...if I'm really bored?


----------



## mayve (Oct 31, 2006)

I voted and do peruse (rarely) a couple of other sites. 

I'm not in the UK nor even from the UK (can I still be a member   )  and I must say FF is the ONLY site that is easy to use and navigate. The rest cannot hold a candle to FF! 

Thank you Tony and everyone else for your dedication to creating and maintaining the site    

You have all been such an important part of my IF journey  

great big   baci 
mayve


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

mayve said:


> (can I still be a member  )


Of course you can. We have members from all over the world.

Love Kimx x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

thats me all voted

i only use FF, it was one of a list i was given from GP + hosp + the 1st one i tried + i luurrvvveee you all so much i never went anywhere else, no need to i have all i need here, support + friends, always a good thing to have 

xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I only use here too.
I tried the care forum once but the thread was being openly hostile towards single women so I said my piece and left


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I've voted
this is the only fertility website I use I have been on a TTC board on another website but that was general TTC


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

I've voted.  FF is the best.  Thanks for everything you do.

Bethan xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I use another site too on a daily basis but it's more of a general baby/pregnancy one rather than an infertility one.  That's the reason why I found this site as I needed more specialised info once I started on Clomid   And I've not stopped visiting ever since even though technically I'm not TTCing anymore - but I can't stay away!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I voted too!

and Im not counting the two weeks I crashed on the care website  

No other fertility related sites for me EVER!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

MandyB1971 said:


> *Scooby* said:
> 
> 
> > I think FF is fantastic and don't feel the need for others
> ...


I'm the same... i barely even knew other sites existed


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I used to be a regular on another fertility website, until they started charging to use the board   and when that happened, I did a google search, found this website and never needed to look for another one again!


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Ive voted, this is the only one I use cos you're all fab!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks, 44 votes so far - but ideally I'd like to get it to 100.

Tony
x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Only site I use.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

*Scooby* said:


> I think FF is fantastic and don't feel the need for others
> 
> xxx


Well said Scoobs! 
I totally agree and have just voted.

I looked at another site when I joined here, but FF is far better and I have so many wonderful friends here now that I couldn't possibly keep up on a 2nd site!!!  (neither would I want to!)

Ang x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Voted  

Ive used a pcos website a couple of times but not in a while.

This is the only fertilty webiste i have ever used and i wouldnt go anywhere else   you are all Fab!

Nikki


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

I have looked at afew other sites, but none seem to run aswell as this one.
wouldnt use any other now.

Ann Marie


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Same here Ann Marie   ~ FF is the best!  

x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I found another fertility site first and started posting on there but for some reason it didn't like AOL so stopped letting me on and would tae an age to open threads etc, Thankfully I had found FF by then so stopped posting on that other site.

I also posted once or twice on another site but logged out and couldn't remember my password when I wanted to log back in - they never sent me a reminder after I emaild them a couple of times so stopped posting there too  

So although I have visited and posted on other sites in the past I only post here now as no where even scratches what we have here  

x x x


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

I voted 1-2 often, but I have a list of about 6 web sites in my favourites folder.  I very, very rarely  look at 4 of them.

As to FF, it is the only web site, I can have a really good discussion on.  Maybe I am just argumentative.   

Lorna


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

I voted 1-2 often cos i run a pcos support group!!      But i have this group as a link on my homepage!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I voted none. Years ago I viewed (but never joined) an Endo site and, when I first started out I used to post on a Yahoo group but found hard to navigate and it didn't have any kind of sub boards or specialist areas. I found FF not long after that and never looked back. I am completely faithful to FF. 

C~x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

0

i did try another site many moons ago before i found ff but it wasn't good so i never posted there again

pam xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi girls (& Tony)

FF is the only Fertility site that I have used, my sister told me about FF and I have had so much support on here   I have used a PCOS site before, but not for fertility reasons. Keep up the good work   

Tina xx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had a quick squiz at one site in the early days, but was peeeved that you had to pay  So quickly shuffled over here and haven't looked at anything else since.


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

I have voted 0, this is the only site I need. I have met the most wonderful people on here and no matter what time of day or night there is always someone to get you through a bad patch.

xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just voted  *ZERO*

Vaguely remember trying out another site during my first 2ww but they took an age to register with. Found FF at same time and joined up that day. Have never looked elsewhere again. Will never forget Mel, MandyB & Kamac80 picking me up from the depths of despair one evening and making me smile again  Eternally grateful  (after the site was hacked and data lost I was locked out for a few weeks and went through chemical preg without support of my FFs  )

There is no other site on the web as good as FF 

Maz


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Nope i dont use any others, they wouldnt be a patch on FF anyway! I felt like my arm had been cut off when the site went down (damn hackers!)


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

FF is the only one I go to often.  There is one that is Canadian but very small and not much activity so I check once a week or so.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks everyone, we've got to the magic 100 figure - so I have locked voting 

tony
x


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Doh am I being thick - how do you vote?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

See my post above yours 

Thanks anyway


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Doh - me being thick then


----------

